# Shy Auratus



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

My Aratus has been acting strange for the past 2 days. It's usually up and about, chasing others around. But its been hiding and not eating. It doesn't get excited to see me anymore. I'm wondering if its stressed - one minute its bright and vibrant, then next its dull and gray. It's still a juvie and it has the black stripes and yellow tail & belly.

The water parameters, temp, nitrates and nitrites are normal. Anybody have any input on what could possibly be wrong?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

One of the most often asked questions...what size tank is it in and what other fish are with it? Those answers might help. You say it's still a juvie but the male auratus will change color. How long have you had it and how long is it too?


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Could it be holding possibly


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Dewdrop said:


> One of the most often asked questions...what size tank is it in and what other fish are with it? Those answers might help. You say it's still a juvie but the male auratus will change color. How long have you had it and how long is it too?


I have a 75 gallon with 10 cichlids, 2 red-tails and 1 catfish. 
I understand that the male will change color, but I think its too young. Its about 2 1/2 inches. I've only had it for about 2-3months. It keeps playing "peek-aboo" with me. It'll watch for me and then hide. Idk what happened? It was fine 2 days ago. No new fish have been added and the same food has been fed. I just did a 30% water change last week. *shruggs* My fish are just weird. . .


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

sweetsummerrose said:


> Could it be holding possibly


Idk? I think its still too young. There isn't another auratus for it to mate with, then again, it could cross-breed. *shruggs*


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

My fish have bred at 2 inches and they have cross bred too, so it is definitely a possibility with another mouth brooder to cross breed.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

sweetsummerrose said:


> My fish have bred at 2 inches and they have cross bred too, so it is definitely a possibility with another mouth brooder to cross breed.


I'll have to look into it. Now you got me all excited  Hahahaha. I'm not ready for fry!


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

What size is your auratus, and do you know the sex of the fish


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

sweetsummerrose said:


> What size is your auratus, and do you know the sex of the fish


It's about 2 1/2 inches. So far, it shows the female coloration. Except for the past two days where there's a little yellow and its become grayish and dull. I've only had it for about 2-3 months so I can't really say. I don't see a double chin ( yet anyway ). But it hasn't been eating and is always hiding. Its almost as if its playing hide-n-seek or peek-a-boo with me. When I'm around, it hides and peeks out to see if I'm gone


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry about the question I caught the size, so I guess it is definitely a possibility. They are hard to sex for sure depending on the other tank mates and how old they are. Like my female auratus is darker than my male!!!! She is in an all female tank, and she rules it quite well!!(so she has taqken on the male coloring) My male auratus(in another tank) has been over taken in dominancy by my only female Kenyi in the tank, so he shows very little color now. I would just check the mouth and see if it looks like a bulge if you can


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Its been minding its own business, but it has been aggressive towards some of the other tankmates. But that should be normal, right?


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't tell. I'll poste up a recent pic of it and see what you think.


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes they are pretty aggressive.


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds good, but if all your water parameters are good and the fish is not getting picked on, hopefully it is nothing, just a fish being a lil moody.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Just taken 10mins ago and uploaded. Normal or not normal? Stressed fish :?


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Definitely not holding. What other fish do you have in the tank.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

My Cichlids:

?Labeotropheus fuelleborni
Labidochromis caeruleus "Lion's Cove I & II"
Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" (SRT)
Melanochromis auratus
Metriaclima estherae "Red Zebra"
?Metriaclima greshakei "Red Top Ice Blue"
Metriaclima lombardoi "Kenyi"
?Metriaclima pyrsonotos "Red Top Zebra"
Nimbochromis venustus
Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei"
?Tramitichromis sp.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Makes 11, not 10. LOL. . .


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow!!! You got quite a variety there!!!!!! Some pretty aggressive fish too!!!! Most likely aggression is and will be the problem, especially if you got a mix of males and females. ( I have quite a variety also, I like it that way, but i have found it better to have separated my males and females in different tanks, soon i will be changing it again) Are all your fish relatively close in size. I would keep an eye on your fish,watch for tattered fins, extreme hiding, they are all likely signs of stress. You should post a full tank shot, if u get a chance.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know for sure but it looks to be starting to show it's male coloration to me. I'd be inclined to think that's what's going on.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Thats what I'm starting to assume.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

They do seem to act a little odd when they are going to the male coloration. Just keep an eye on it. If it is a male it will probably get even darker. It's still eating isn't it?


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

It wasn't eating or acting like itself for about a week, until yesterday. Its' back to normal but its colors have faded. I'm not sure if its just stressed or is actually going through male coloration. Its hard to tell.


----------

